

Fusion Garage only sold 64 JooJoo Devices? - Hagelin
http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2010/04/14834/

======
raimondious
[http://erictric.com/2010/04/23/fusion-garage-exposes-
email-a...](http://erictric.com/2010/04/23/fusion-garage-exposes-email-
addresses-of-all-64-joojoo-customers/#comment-22247)

